#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-07
<{dante_zx}> buna ziua
<{dante_zx}> saluare
<johane> salut {dante_zx} 
<{dante_zx}> te pricepi la retele?
<johane> depinde
<{dante_zx}> hmmm ma refer la FO
<{dante_zx}> ?
<johane> f ce?
<johane> f0?
<{dante_zx}> fibra optica
<{dante_zx}> :)
<{dante_zx}> sunt abonat RDS si am niste probleme care par a nu putea fi rezolvate prin zona la mine legate de cam toate serviciile furnizare de rds
<{dante_zx}> si ma gandeam sa imi trag fibra optica de la ei
<johane> pai firba o trag doar in cutia de la bloc
<johane> Pana in casa e tot utp
<{dante_zx}> voiam sa stiu ce fel de cutii sunt acelea FTTH care se gasesc in cutiile de la rds
<{dante_zx}> daca se sudeaza sau sunt cu cunectori multipli
<johane> pai tu vrei sa iti tragi fibra direct in casa :))
<johane> daca ai probleme cu netu suni la ei
<{dante_zx}> da
<{dante_zx}> dc nu
<{dante_zx}> pai sun dar degeaba
<johane> e treab alor cu degeaba
<{dante_zx}> nu rezolva nimik
<{dante_zx}> am vazut ca au gpon cei de la casa
<johane> da au
<{dante_zx}> noi suntem 60 de abonati montati pe 1 singur gpon
<johane> si tu vrei unu singur?
<{dante_zx}> dc nu
<{dante_zx}> daca cei dela casa pot ddc sa nu pot si eu
<johane> ca la bloc nu e gpon
<johane> e alta mancare de peste
<johane> nu stiu cum ii zice dar nu e gpn
<{dante_zx}> nu stiu ce fel de cutie de joctiune e acolo in scara una alba si daca are mai multi conectori
<{dante_zx}> on
<{dante_zx}> e gpon l-am vazut eu
<{dante_zx}> ca am desfacut cutia de la rds cu un muncitor si am vazut
<johane> atunci keep on dreamin' white angels
<{dante_zx}> stai linistit ca nu visez
<{dante_zx}> chiar am de gand sa fac asta dar nu stiu ce sa cumpar.....fibra optica am
<{dante_zx}> tre sa vad tipul de conector.....sau daca e prin sudura
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-08
<Cracknel> !seen stas
<Libertiny> Cracknel: stas was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 4 weeks, 4 days, 9 hours, 23 minutes, and 5 seconds ago: <stas> Rafa124324: bine, spor atunci
<desen> Cracknel, mă poți ajuta cu o problemă în detectarea diacriticelor în LibreOffice ?
<desen> îmi apar pătrățele în locul literelor Ș și Ț. Restul sunt redate normal
<Cracknel> desen: nu prea am timp, trebuie sa plec la facultate...
<Cracknel> probabil e de la font
<desen> am importat font-urile de pe Win7, ca să nu am probleme în proiectele pentru facultate
<desen> oh, ok.
<searching> e cineva on?
<johane> searching, da este
<searching> folosesc
<searching> xubuntu 10.10
<searching> si cateodata totul ingheata
<searching> si am dat un ps aux
<searching> si am vazut /usr/bin/python folosea 46% din cpu si la fel memorie
<searching> am dat kill la procs si totul e ok acuma
<johane> programezi in python?
<searching> nu
<searching> foloseam firefox
<searching> si dintr-o data cpu sare la 100%
<johane> daca se repeta des atunci e o problema
<searching> am inchis firefox dupa cateva minute
<searching> si apoi am dat ps aux
<searching> cateodata nu mai pot da shutdown
<johane> ce eroare da?
<searching> incearca sa se inchida dar ramane cu un backgroud negru
<searching> nici o eroare
<johane> si ramane asa?
<searching> apare caps 
<searching> si nu se inchide
<johane> ce apare?
<searching> de la tastatura caps
<johane> caps lock
<johane> face asa mereu?
<searching> da
<searching> mai apare o problema
<johane> hmm
<searching> cand incerc sa joc ceva online
<johane> ia sa dau un shoutdown din terminal sa vezi daca face la fel
<searching> de exemplu barn buddy tot la fel ingheata
<searching> am incercat dar degiaba
<searching> sudo shutdown -h now
<johane> doar shutdown
<johane> si dai din root
<johane> si vezi daca face la fel
<searching> deci dai sudo su
<johane> burn buddy ala e de browser si nu are treaba cu os-ul
<searching> si shutdown
<johane> da
<searching> pai in xubuntu 9.04 merge perfect
<johane> atunci e o problema de acpi
<searching> acelasi flash player
<johane> Si lamine mai facea asa uneori
<johane> pai treaba are flash cu os?:))
<searching> acpi am citit ceva
<johane> asta e buba
<johane> ce placa de baza ai?
<searching> am dat acpi = off si aceeasi problema
<searching> da nu stiu
<searching> e un intel 700 mghz
<searching> 256 rami
<johane> dai un lspci si dai linkul din pastebin
<searching> 32 video
<johane> ooooo pai nici nu ma mir ca face asa 
<searching> Intel Corporation 82815
<searching> deasta
<searching> :))
<searching> xubuntu 9.04 merge perfect
<searching> doar ca nu mai e suportat
<johane> il poti folosi si asa
<johane> doar ca nu mai primesti actualizari
<searching> da dar nu pot sa instalez gtk
<johane> xfce e bazat pe gtk
<searching> ala cu flash-u il lasam
<searching> problema cu inghetatu
<searching> cpu100%
<johane> pai normal ca e 100%
<searching> unde sa caut?
<johane> flashul cere si el resurse, iar cu acel 700MHz tu nu ai resurse
<searching> si un 2400 ar merge?
<johane> la 1.7 Ghz si tot 100% e
<searching> ca mai am unu de 2400
<johane> 2400 ce?
<searching> Ghz
<johane> amd 2400+ sau 2.4 Ghz
<johane> merge
<searching> intel
<johane> ala merge mult mai bine
<searching> si 768 de rami
<searching> deci sa inteleg ca pc-ul e de vina?
<searching> si pentru python cpu 46%?
<johane> e lent pc-ul si din cauza asta apare asa
<searching> si 9.04 de ce merge?
<searching> :))
<johane> alta versiune de kernel
<johane> tu nici nu stii ce masina ai
<searching> bine dar cu cat e mai nou so ar trebui sa fie mai bun
<johane> :))
<searching> chiar nu inteleg
<johane> cine ti-a spus prostia asta?
<johane> ia ruleaza windowze sa vezi ce fain merge 
<searching> the new xubuntu is more faster 
<johane> cu viteza melculuuui nebun
<searching> nu vreau windows
<searching> merge dar nu-mi place
<johane> incearca lubuntu
<johane> ila cere mai bine decat xubuntu
<searching> pai nu reuseam sa-l instalez
<searching> eroare dupa ce fac partitiile
<searching> inca ceva
<searching> youtube merge pe 10 la fel ca pe 9.04
<searching> panelu se incarca mai repede in 10.10 decat in 9.04
<searching> cred ca e vreo eroare de programare
<searching> :)
<searching> multumesc 
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-09
 * [XrCT]Creation good day all :)
<vio> sal
<Cracknel> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-10
 * Chriisti 'seara
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-12
<RafaRhv> Salutare, putin ajutor va rog nu stiu de ce nu poate pornii "eth0" cu ip-urile manual bagate.
<RafaRhv> Asta e cea ce am bagat in /etc/network/interfaces
<RafaRhv> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/2672/etcnetworkinterfaces.png
<RafaRhv> Dns-urile leam bagat in "/etc/resolv.conf":
<RafaRhv> nameserver 193.19.192.15
<RafaRhv> nameserver 193.19.192.16
<RafaRhv> Iar aici incerc sa dau restart la network prin comanda "/etc/init.d/networking restart" si primesc erroarea din poza de mai jos:
<RafaRhv> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/1981/etcinitdnetworkingresta.png
<johane> RafaRhv, iti plac durerile de cap?
<RafaRhv> johane da imi plac bataile de ca de ce :))
<RafaRhv> ori cum ms daca ai fi vrut sa ma ajuti :D
<RafaRhv> dar am rezolvat :P
<johane> pune pe dhcp si nu te doare capul
<RafaRhv> pai vroiam sa bag ip-urile manual
<RafaRhv> adica un alt ip diferit de cel de windows:)
<RafaRhv> dar am rezolvat:P
<RafaRhv> ip si mac diferit am acum
<RafaRhv> cum imi aflu parola de la root ?
<johane> daca ai ubuntu sudo su , bagi parola ta de user si esti root
<johane> Decat sa o afli mai bine o schimbi
<RafaRhv> pai cum o aflu sau schimb ?
<RafaRhv> deoarece vreau sa intru cu winscp si ca root nu ma lasa
<johane> vezi 1 rand mai sus
<RafaRhv> cica ca nu e parola buna 
<johane> de aflat e greu
<RafaRhv> iar daca bag userul meu si parola la winscp merge
<RafaRhv> dar nam acces sa modfiic sterg mut ceva prin winscp
<johane> pai la root nu ai parola prestabilita
<johane> intri cu userul tau si din user dai sudo su
<johane> pagi parola de user si esti root
<RafaRhv> pai asta e pentru putty sau nha direct din el
<RafaRhv> dar eu vreau cu winscp
<RafaRhv> daca sti ce e..
<RafaRhv> sau filezila nha
<RafaRhv> ftp client
<johane> nu merge
<RafaRhv> vreau sa ma conectez
<johane> trebuie sa schimbi aprola altfel pa
<RafaRhv> trebuie sa mearga daca aflu te anunt :P
<RafaRhv> ok
<RafaRhv> si cum o schimbi ai idee :D?
<johane> RafaRhv, sa fii sanatos pana atunci
<johane> sudo su intri in root si passwd
<RafaRhv> am facut asta
<RafaRhv> si tot nu merge sa intru cu winscp
<RafaRhv> :|
<johane> :))
<johane> nu stii sa il setezi atunci
<RafaRhv> dc razi:|:((
<johane> da mie ip-ul de la server si iti schimb eu aprola
<johane> parola*
<RafaRhv> imediat
<RafaRhv> haha deci fi atenet ce am facut am pornit linuxul la user am scris rafa la parola parola mea sa logat
<RafaRhv> apoi scriu sudo su scriu apoi parola
<RafaRhv> se logheaza
<RafaRhv> apoi dau passwd scriu parola caca
<RafaRhv> apoi iar caca sa confirmez
<RafaRhv> apoi dau reboot la linux
<RafaRhv> si scriu la user : rafa
<RafaRhv> la parola caca
<johane> =))
<RafaRhv> si zice login icorrect
<RafaRhv> =))
<johane> user cu parola de root?:))
<johane> la user ai aceeasi aprola
<johane> tu caca ai parola la root
<RafaRhv> :Dstai sa vad
<johane> la user ai rafa
<RafaRhv> nu merge nici cu cea pe care o avea
<RafaRhv> 89.42.160.71
<RafaRhv> user: rafa
<RafaRhv> parola: test asta era:)
<RafaRhv> iar cand am scris passwd am scris caca
<RafaRhv> :D
<RafaRhv> reboot si canci
<RafaRhv> ce chestie urata
<RafaRhv> logheazate ca root ca merge
<RafaRhv> si schimbami parola de la userul rafa
<RafaRhv> :))
<RafaRhv> gata
<johane> RafaRhv, esti un mare prostalau
<RafaRhv> am schimbato
<johane> La root ai parola caca
<RafaRhv> la root e caca
<johane> si la user ai rafa 
<RafaRhv> si la rafa e rafa
<RafaRhv> :D
<johane> ce nu ti-e clar?
<johane> tocmai amintrat pe el
<RafaRhv> pai mam logat eu acum ca root passs caca
<johane> Vad ca nua i gui pe el
<RafaRhv> am scris passwd rafa
<RafaRhv> si am pus rafa
<RafaRhv> ii dau reboot
<johane> ai schimbat parola de la rafa
<johane> cand schimbi parola de la root intri in root si dai DOAR passwd
<johane> fara nimic altceva
<RafaRhv> gata mersi merge acuma si rafa si root
<RafaRhv> :))
<johane> cand dai passwd rafa schimbi parola de la userul rafa
<RafaRhv> dap am inteles acum
<RafaRhv> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-set-change-password-how-to/
<RafaRhv> :P
<RafaRhv> thanks
<RafaRhv> auzi dar am inteles ca se poate afla parola :)) cum dreaqu ?
<RafaRhv> tu poti de exemplu daca o schimb si nu tio zic so afli ?|
<RafaRhv> daca sti ip-ul ?
<johane> nu se afla usor parola vezi de treaba
<johane> mai bine zis deloc
<johane> decat sa o afli mai bine o schimbi
<RafaRhv> am pe cineva care ia spart parola de la linux :))
<RafaRhv> si facea ce vroia el pe acolo:|
<RafaRhv> cea ce zic si cred ca e imposibil
<RafaRhv> decat sa stie doar ip-ul :| si userul
<johane> a spart parola=a stiut parola
<johane> o stia deja
<RafaRhv> ........ el zicea ca nu ia zis si nici nul cunostea :)) na ziso la nimeni o stia doar el 
<RafaRhv> si ia facut un text document pe desktop
<RafaRhv> si ia scris in hack by lalala
<RafaRhv> si ia lasat id-ul de mess
<RafaRhv> =))
<johane> plm
<johane> la setata prost
<RafaRhv> bine asta dupa ce sia facut el de cap pe acolo sters bagat etc..foldare
<RafaRhv> no fi avut parola prostu
<RafaRhv> =))
<RafaRhv> la root..
<RafaRhv> in fine apoi il flooda :)
<RafaRhv> ii pica netu
<RafaRhv> :D
<johane> numa intereseaza prostiile altora
<RafaRhv> am pe cineva pe mess care ma floodat si pe mine
<RafaRhv> a trebuit sa suni la astia de la net sa imi schimbe ip-ul:|
<johane> daca nu ai firewall :))
<RafaRhv> :P dar cum facea ...
<RafaRhv> :|
<RafaRhv> pica si ori ce site
<RafaRhv> inafara nha de astea mari gen yahoo google
<RafaRhv> mia dovedit
<RafaRhv> :D
<RafaRhv> iam zis sa pice krond.org ca se chinui astia de ani de zile sal pice
<johane> la geniul aratat acum si un copil de 10 ani te da pe spate :))
<RafaRhv> si au aia o gramada de loguri cu ip-urile
<RafaRhv> zi de zi trebuie sai flodeze cineva dar canci nu reusesc
<RafaRhv> si asta la picat in 2 minute
<RafaRhv> =))
<RafaRhv> le are cu hackul dal dreaqu
<johane> le are cu impresionatul prostilor ca tine =))
<johane> asta e sigur
<RafaRhv> uite aici
<RafaRhv> http://rstcenter.com/forum/32102-java-drive-%5Bfud%5D.rst
<RafaRhv> asta e
<RafaRhv> vinde si un script... fud virus..
<RafaRhv> mai exact ce face mia aratat:)
<RafaRhv> pai de exemplu el injecteaza intro pagina .php de a lui un script
<RafaRhv> care ruleaza java
<RafaRhv> iar eu daca intru pe pagina lui fara sa stiu imi fura toate parolele
<RafaRhv> de la mess steam siteuri
<RafaRhv> ...:))
<RafaRhv> mia aratat
<RafaRhv> a furat o gramada de conturi paypal
<RafaRhv> sia scos gramada de banii
<RafaRhv> nau dat astia la televizor ca sau spart conturi bancare au ramas oamenii fara un leu pe ele..
<RafaRhv> de curand
<RafaRhv> :))
<RafaRhv> deci daca intri pe o pagina de a lui ati afla toate parolele :), poate sa pice ori ce site vrei si poate sa ati pice si tie netul
<RafaRhv> la fel si servere de cs etc..
<RafaRhv> asta numai ce lam intrebat eu stii sa dai flood sa faci un site down si a zis ca da si mia demostrat apoi iam zis poti sa imi pici netu si zice normal si iam dat ip-ul si mi la picat :))
<RafaRhv> astea numai ce lam intrebat eu...ca cate o stii....
<laserbeam> e cineva pe aici?
<ihalip> $@L
<greywalk> salut
<greywalk> este vreo sansa sa restabilesc ceea ce a fost pe hard dupa dd command?
<greywalk> adica am incercat sa scriu o imagine pe flash, dar se pare ca s-a primit pe hard.. si acum nu vad partitiile care erau pe hard
<ihalip> din cate pot sa-mi dau seama, nu
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-13
 * Chriisti hello
<ihalip> $@L
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-05
<searching> e cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-06
<vaio> salut !
<vaio> este cineva care ma poate ajuta , am sa adresez o intrebare
<makuizzz> Salut cocalarilor
<makuizzz> aveti careva KDE?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-07
<Jay`> stas?
<stas> Jay`, salut
<Jay`> cf
<Jay`> vezi ca e picat un pic netu la srv tau
<Jay`> ca am schimbat o fibra si pana reconfigureaza aia de la rds linku, plm sper sa faca cat de rapid
<Jay`> cf
<Jay`> mai esit stas
<stas> Jay`, dap
<stas> Jay`, ok, mersi pentru anunt
<Jay`> np
<Jay`> tu mai stai in sb
<big_bum> va merge forumul?
<Jay`> hai ca acuma ar trebui sa mearga siteu
<ubuntu-visitor7> Oareșce lume pe-aci prin zonă? :-)
<cricket_13> buna seara
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-09
<adrianrly> Buna seara.
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-10
<adrianrly> Neata!
<morning> seara pinguinilor
<ubuntu-visitor0> sa
<Maxteel> Sall
<big_bum> sal
<Maxteel> baieti cum se poate de facut rost de acest tricou?
<Maxteel> http://www.tu.ro/tricouri/noul-tricou-ubuntu.html#model-sweat_marime-l_culoare-alb
<Maxteel> P.S. Sunt din RM
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-11
<LKornel> salutare natiune
<rebreanu> 22
<rebreanu> Buna ziua. 
<pirea> ba
<pirea> astia
<pirea> atata de putina lume pe aici?
<pirea> :|
<morning> nu e
<morning> putina
<pirea> daaa
<pirea> suntem doar 6
<pirea> :|
<pirea> adica 5
<pirea> +3 boti:|
<pirea> morning ce nick ai pe forum?
<pirea> asa
<morning> Morning
<pirea> :)
<morning> :))
<pirea> nu te stiu
<pirea> ghici ce urmeaza sa fac acum
<pirea> :>
<morning> ce?
<pirea> stii ca exista debian cu kernel hurd si kernel bsd, nu?
<pirea> :)
<pirea> tocmai fac 2 dvd-uri
<pirea> :P
<pirea> cu ele
<pirea> sa le instalez
<pirea> + mai pun si aros:)
<morning> wow
<morning> pune arch
<morning> e mai bun
<pirea> a trecut atata timp de cand n-am mai incercat ceva nou
<pirea> arch hurd?
<pirea> :-?
<morning> archlinux
<pirea> a
<pirea> :)
<pirea> am avut si arch
<pirea> ...
<morning> si?
<pirea> si arch e pentru cei pentru care timpul nu e important
<pirea> :)
<pirea> daca pun arch si maine mai lucrez la el...
<pirea> mai gasesc eu un pachet de instalat, compilat
<pirea> :)
<pirea> etc
<morning> eu am ubuntu 11.10
<morning> si ma enerveaza unity la culme
<pirea> de fapt linuxul in general e pentru cei pentru care timpul nu e imporntant:))
<pirea> si eu la fel
<pirea> eu sunt acum in varinata 2 d
<pirea> ca asa am apucat sa ma loghez
<pirea> :))
<morning> eu in 3
<pirea> si mi e peste mana rau de tot
<pirea> :|
<pirea> abia astept sa vad cu ruleaza debianul ala cu kernel bsd la mine pe lipatop
<pirea> :)
<pirea> si hurd-ul
<pirea> mi-am facut de 2 ori stickul bootabil
<pirea> si cu hurd si cu bsd
<pirea> dar nu am reusit sa il instalez
<pirea> mici bugulete in ceea ce privete fat32-ul
<pirea> :|
<pirea> si la hurd
<pirea> habar n-am avut cum sa montez partitia fat
<pirea> :))
<pirea> dupa care trebuia instalat
<pirea> :|
<morning> :))
<morning> debian cce are
<morning> gnome/
<morning> ?
<pirea> gnome cred
<pirea> oricum nu prea conteaza ce interfata grafica am
<pirea> :)
<morning> deci ubuntu moare cu unity
<pirea> atata timp cat linia de comanda e aceiasi
<pirea> bai frate ce ingheata scarba asta de unity
<morning> :)))
<morning> si mie mi sa intamplat
<morning> moare ubuntu cu scarba asta
<pirea> a luat-o dvd-ul
<pirea> :))
<pirea> trebuie sa ii sterg lentila cu spirt sa mearga
<pirea> =))
<morning> oooo e bun
<morning> ai noroc
<pirea> acum roagate sa nu crape ca i-am dat burn
<pirea> :))
<morning> :))
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-04
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> folosește careva KDE de aici?
<dadix> salut
<ovidiu-florin> salutare dadix
<dadix> cum e la serviciu ?
<sbivol> salut lume
<dadix> esti bine dispus de parca ai fi castifgat la lotto
<dadix> ai castigat?
<dadix> :)
<sbivol> încă nu
<sbivol> dar am luat un sac de bilete, așa că șansele-s mai mari ca niciodată
<dadix> ce butonezi pe acolo ?
<sbivol> azi a fost prima zi de lucru după concediul medical
<sbivol> s-au adunat destule de butonat
<ovidiu-florin> eu iar am dureri de cap...
<ovidiu-florin> :((
<ovidiu-florin> cred că e ceva cu monitorul de la lucru
<sbivol> poate, dacă are vreun defect
<ovidiu-florin> observ că mă doar doar când stau aici la birou
<ovidiu-florin> dar nici atuncea tot timpul
<ovidiu-florin> Refresh rate nu vrea să fie mai sus de 59,9
<sbivol> e normal 59.9
<ovidiu-florin> chiar dacă îl setez la 60, revine la Auto sau la 59,9
<ovidiu-florin> desi știu că monitorul ăsta poate și 75
<sbivol> lcd-urile nu pot 75, cel puțin nu cele pentru consumatori
<ovidiu-florin> am văzut același ecran pe windows
<ovidiu-florin> și poate 75
<sbivol> depinde de placa grafică și de monitor. încă n-am întîlnit monitoare la care să depindă de sistemul de operare ce frecvență au :)
<sbivol> verifică-ți driverul pentru grafică
<sbivol> oricum, pentru un monitor LCD 59.9Hz e valoarea optimă
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ^^^
<ovidiu-florin> am făcut asta
<ovidiu-florin> și eu am rămas mirat
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-05
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Cracknel> EHLO
<sbivol> salut
<ovidiu-florin> Cracknel: telnet much?
<Cracknel> ovidiu-florin: 501 
<Cracknel> EHLO requires domain address :))
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> mă miram...
<ovidiu-florin> ce sintaxă
<dadix> cum se face radio in Romania si cum se face in Olanda
<dadix> http://www.radio3net.ro
<dadix> http://www.3fm.nl/live
<sorin_> aho
<dadix> aloha
<sorin_> incercam la plesneala sa vad daca e cineva
<dadix> :)
<sorin_> ce ubuntu rulam?
<dadix> eu am instalat ceva care imi arata si cand cineva stranuta :)
<sorin_> adik?
<dadix> adica ma atentioneaza cand si cine intra, iese, scrie 
<sorin_> am priceput
<dadix> Linux Deepin
<sorin_> bazat pe ubuntu?
<dadix> 12.06 32 bit
<dadix> da
<sorin_> io tat cu 10.04 ma dau
<dadix> ai probleme cu NVidia?
<sorin_> nu ,dc?
<dadix> ma gandeam ca poate e un motim sa nu te dai cu o versiune mai noua
<dadix> motiv
<sorin_> nu,nici vorba ma scoate din sarite unity
<sorin_> nu-mi place de nici o culoare
<dadix> deepin nu a auzit de unity
<dadix> :)
<sorin_> drept sa zic nu stiu cum e
<dadix> stai sa iti dau link sa vezi, ca am facut un screencast
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0doAwsBgheE
<sorin_> amu ma uit
<dadix> apasa pe butonul cu hd
<dadix> la player
<sorin_> fainut
<sorin_> da'eu m-am obisnuit interfata veche
<dadix> asta imi place la aceasta distributie, ca face propriile lucruri care incheaga sistemul
<sorin_> adik gnome 2.30
<dadix> are si propriul video player
<dadix> il vei vedea in clip
<sorin_> zilele trecute am incercat 10.10 .Eram curios sa vad daca mai beneficiez de actualizarile lansate pina la data EOL
<sorin_> pe 12.04 nu am reusit sa fac compizul functional 100%
<dadix> nu ma omor dupa efecte
<dadix> gen invartit cub
<sorin_> ei fiecare cu ale lui pasarele
<dadix> clar
<dadix> din deepin pot instala pachete wine-bundle
<sorin_> degeaba 12.04 are 2 pachete de service ca tot mai da rateuri
<dadix> din centrul software
<sorin_> bn,hai k am zburat,bye
<dadix> ciao
<sorin_> apropo de unde esti?
<dadix> br
<sorin_> daca nu e cu suparare
<sorin_> eu bn
<dadix> tu?
<sorin_> de unde se agata harta-n cui :)
<sorin_> bye
<dadix> da unde te grabesti asa?
<sorin_> la papa
<dadix> :)
<sorin_> sa bag sub nas
<ovidiu-florin> reacție în Visual Studio: eu: uuu, what does this button do? click! BOOOM, Windows Crash. Reboot Virtual machine....
<ovidiu-florin> de asta folosesc eu linux
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin,  Yo!
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-06
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<goantaflorin> ceau
<goantaflorin> e cineva on?
<Cracknel> nope :)
<goantaflorin> :( 
<goantaflorin> iar probleme cu sunetul , deja i-am facut peri albi lui V3n3RiX , nu stiu ce sa mai fac cu sunetu asta. cred ca o sa deschid un topic pe forum daca nu reusesc sa il repart
<goantaflorin> repar*
<Cracknel> :))
<goantaflorin> comanda alsamixer in terminal nu imi gaseste nimic
<Cracknel> ai dezactivat placa integrata?
<goantaflorin> daca scriu type -a alsamixer imi da
<goantaflorin> da am facut si asta dar nu mergea nimic,
<goantaflorin> type -a alsamixer
<goantaflorin> alsamixer is /usr/bin/alsamixer
<goantaflorin> iar alsamixer 
<goantaflorin> alsamixer
<goantaflorin> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<goantaflorin> nu inteleg ce are
<goantaflorin> cum dezactivez placa integrata.intru in bios si la audio nu mai las pe enable
<Cracknel> Dezactiveaza placa veche si incearca sa reinstalezi Ubuntu. E mai simplu.
<Cracknel> la cat l-ai frecat acum e greu sa-ti dai seama daca ai stricat ceva pe parcurs
<goantaflorin> fara reinstalare ubuntu nu se poate?
<Cracknel> doar sa dai "purge" pachetelor legate de sunet
<Cracknel> sa stergi fisierele de configurare daca mai ramane ceva dupa purge
<Cracknel> si sa le reinstalezi
<goantaflorin> adica sa le dezinstalez si sa le reinstalez
<Cracknel> "purge" in loc de "remove" trebuie sa stearga si fisierele de configurare
<Cracknel> si la reinstalare ai unele proaspete :)
<goantaflorin> am inteles
<Cracknel> pentru orice eventualitate, dupa purge, vezi daca a mai ramas ceva
<goantaflorin> la comanda id am vazut ca imi apare si pulse audio
<goantaflorin> ce comanda trebuie sa ii dau sa vad ce pachete de sunet am pe pc
<goantaflorin> si comanda purge o folosesc cu "aptitude' sau "apt-get"
<Cracknel> cu oricare
<Cracknel> ambele stiu de purge
<goantaflorin> am inceput cu stergerea si reinstalarea pachetelor de sunet
<goantaflorin> am dat cu aptitude
<goantaflorin> dupa ce le instalez tre sa dauu restart?
<Cracknel> ori repornesti serviciile (alsa si pulse) ori dai restart :)
<goantaflorin> ok.cred ca dau restart , sa dezactivez si placa de sunet onbord
<goantaflorin> pulseaudio
<goantaflorin> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<goantaflorin> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() a eșuat.
<goantaflorin> e ok raspunsel la pulseaudio in terminal?
<Cracknel> mda, inca rula... da-i restart
<goantaflorin> ok.restart si dezactivare placa veche din bios sau doar restart
<Cracknel> dezactivaza
<goantaflorin> ??
<Cracknel> daca tot dai restart
<goantaflorin> ok. amm inteles .revin cu amanunte :)
<goantaflorin> alsamixer nu il gaseste iar pulseaudio acelasi raspuns 
<goantaflorin> florin@florin-MS-7135:~$ alsamixer
<goantaflorin> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<goantaflorin> florin@florin-MS-7135:~$ pulseaudio
<goantaflorin> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<goantaflorin> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() a eșuat.
<goantaflorin> am debifat audio din bios
<Cracknel> pai pulseaudio ruleaza deja
<Cracknel> din cauza asta da eroarea aia
<goantaflorin> dar nu se aude nimic in boxe ,iar din configurari sistem , sunet , la iesire am iesire dummy
<goantaflorin> tot timpul cand am doar dummy nu se aude nimic in boxe
<goantaflorin> nu merge, azi nu mai vrea sa mearga sunetul
<dadix> salut
<Cracknel> Libertiny: say cheese!
<Libertiny> cheese!
<dadix> nu pot sa intru pe bugzila la gnome
<dadix> are cineva cont acolo, poate sa verifice?
<dadix> url bugzilla : https://bugzilla.gnome.org
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-07
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> părerea voastră, ca să fac o clonă la un windows, ca să îl pot rade ulterior și să pun kubuntu. Să folosesc dd sau clonezilla?
<V3n3RiX> clonezilla
<ovidiu-florin> să fac clonă pentru că e un laptop de împrumut
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX: de ce?
<V3n3RiX> e mai rapid, mai sigur
<ovidiu-florin> e o partiție de 80Gb
<V3n3RiX> salveaza si mbr-ul
<ovidiu-florin> și dd nu face asta?
<V3n3RiX> are grija si de dimensiunile partitiilor
<V3n3RiX> plus, e special facut pt asa ceva
<ovidiu-florin> ideea e că am 3 partiți pe laptop: System reserved (100MB - Windows 7), C: 80GB și mai una de ~600+GB
<ovidiu-florin> eu am un HDD de 500 pe care să fac clona la windows
<ovidiu-florin> ultima partiție e doar cu date
<ovidiu-florin> care le pot copia manual
<ovidiu-florin> cu clonezilla, pot clona cele două partiții fără bătăi de cap?
<ovidiu-florin> și să le pot restaura apoi?
<V3n3RiX> da
<V3n3RiX> si le face destul de repede
<V3n3RiX> anyway tresa plec
<V3n3RiX> succes
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX: din câte rețin trebuie să îmi creez eu partițiile destinație, nu?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-08
<pirea> careva on?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> salutare pirea
<pirea> :)
<pirea> moa
<pirea> in sfarsit cineva
<pirea> mi-e un dor de ubuntu de cand stau pe arch :))
<pirea> ma gandesc sa imi pun ubuntu 10.04 :)
<pirea> si asta o sa fac
<pirea> :D
<pirea> fuck
<pirea> mi se umpluse partitia home :(
<ovidiu-florin> pirea: îți recomand cel puțin 12.04
<ovidiu-florin> kernelul 3.2 dar mai ales 3.5 face minuni
<pirea> de ce face minuni? :)
<ovidiu-florin> sau dacă ai chef de o aventură încearcă 13.04 cu kernel 3.8 ;)
<ovidiu-florin> pirea: e mult mai performant, se descurcă mai bine cu dispozitive noi și are funcții mult așteptate
<ovidiu-florin> de exemplu, la 3.5 au introdus însfârșit SATA HotSwap
<pirea> ovidiu-florin si tu crezi ca eu o sa-i schimb laptopului hdd-ul cu sistemul de operare in timp ce functioneaza? :))
<pirea> pe bune :(
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> aia era doar o chestie
<pirea> a mers pe el 9.04 :)
<ovidiu-florin> mai sunt multe pe lângă
<pirea> 9.10 :)
<pirea> bam bam...
<pirea> 10.04 a fost releaseul care a mers cel mai bine
<pirea> de la 10.10 a aparut unity
<pirea> :(
<pirea> parca :D
<ovidiu-florin> aaa, eu nu am mai pus problema de Desktop enviroment
<pirea> eu de cand cu unity tot mi.o pun :(
<pirea> xfce e o infectie :(
<pirea> o adunatura de pachete
<ovidiu-florin> de când cu Unity am tercut pe KDE
<pirea> unu de colo
<pirea> unu de colo
<ovidiu-florin> și nu mai vreau să plec de aici
<pirea> si s-a facut interfata
<pirea> ovidiu-florin cred ca am eu probleme la capitolul gui :)
<pirea> dar nu-mi place KDE deloc :(
<pirea> nu e gnu
<pirea> :)
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea rămâi la gnome2
<ovidiu-florin> dacă ți-l place
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> nu ești obligat să folosești unity sau KDE  sau xfce sau lxde sau.....
<pirea> >:)
<pirea> asta fac
<pirea> dar nu prea se poate si popa si hotz si cu... si cu sufletu'n rai :D
<ovidiu-florin> nu înțeleg unde bați
<pirea> pai nu pot avea si ultimele pachete
<pirea> si interfata care imi place
<pirea> si draci 
<pirea> si laci
<pirea> si ce mai vreau eu
<pirea> :D
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-10
<Cracknel> geralddan: helău
<valyum> salutare :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
#ubuntu-ro 2015-03-05
<gcosmin> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2016-03-08
<crismblog> Bună Dimineața
#ubuntu-ro 2017-03-07
<razvan_> salut
<razvan_> deranjez 3 secunde ?
<razvan_> :D
<razvan_> cât de safe sunt ppa-urile pentru temele  care le găsim pe diverse site-uri  ?
<{alexanderrr> salut
<{alexanderrr>  i want a little help... how to open /mnt/config/login.cgi  i use putty on telnet
#ubuntu-ro 2018-03-07
<SkyWay> e cineva on pentru niște sfaturi/help?
<diogenes_> SkyWay, posibil.
<SkyWay> diogenes_, salut
<diogenes_> salut
<SkyWay> am luat un hdd intern, și îl am într-un docking station HDD
<SkyWay> îl pun la usb la device, și îl zăpăcește
<SkyWay> parcă îl pornește și oprește în fiecare secundă
<SkyWay> ceva idei ? 
<diogenes_> sorry n-am avut tangenta cu asa setup
<diogenes_> poti sa incerci sa-l montezi
<SkyWay> l-am montat
<SkyWay> print fstab
<SkyWay> da ceva nu-i place .. pe laptop merge bine, pe raspberry îl ia "benga"
<SkyWay> alimentat extern, tot. Ar trebui să fie ok, doar dacă nu e ceva de prin kernel, sau mă rog..
<diogenes_> oh PI, cu PI n-am deloc experienta, poate cineva in /j #ubuntu te-ar ajuta
<SkyWay> încerc :)
<V3n3RiX> SkyWay: nu are suficienta putere
<V3n3RiX> raspberry nu ii da voltajul necesar
#ubuntu-ro 2018-03-08
<SkyWay> V3n3RiX, e alimentat extern, din dock
<SkyWay> am discutat cu dezvoltatorii plăcii, și cică ar fi o cheste din kernel
#ubuntu-ro 2020-03-07
<depeche> salut
<depeche> am un pc mai slab imi trebuie un linux sa il faca mai rapid
<depeche> ce linux ar fi bun?
